

3D Printer Comparison Chart - rxl
http://ryaneshea.com/3d-printer-comparison-and-buying-guide

======
emhart
I see the chart, but where's the buying guide?

~~~
rxl
Ah you're right, it's not really a buying guide. The comparison chart is
sortable though.

~~~
emhart
Which is handy :)

